# Artillery Soldier vs. Armoured Soldier



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Apr 2009)

Well as some of you know I was medically unfit for Infantry because of my flat feet. I still have to go to the recruiting center and talk to the recruiters and medical staff and see if there is still a way for me to get in Infantry as my trade. If I'm not able to be Infantry I need a back up plan. What I can't decide is, what exactly I'd want to do. Since I really want infantry, I'd want the closest thing to it, something that will get me in the most action. So I'm deciding whether or not I should go for Artillery or Armoured as a back up. If anyone has experience in either one of those trades and would like to help me out with my decision that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Apr 2009)

If you're not fit for Infantry, there's a good possibility you won't meet requirements for Artillery or Armour either.

As for comparing the combat arms, start here:

Comparing the Combat Arms (Inf vs. Engr vs. Armd vs. Arty)


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Apr 2009)

Well after reading some post's I'm kind of leaning towards Armoured Soldier more, but if your right and I don't meet the requirements for that as well, any suggestions on any other trades? I'd like to stick with Army but I just don't know what trade I want to do..


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Apr 2009)

Since I don't know your interests and aptitudes, it would be irresponsible for me to simply suggest trades.

You should go back to the Recruiting website and explore the "Virtual Job Advisor" for suggestions.

http://www.forces.ca/flash.aspx#/flash/en/80-82-82/jobs/virtual-advisor


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (13 Apr 2009)

Alright, will do.
Thanks!


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Apr 2009)

Just as a by the way thing, Armoured blokes shoot big guns and watch the strike, Artillery make big banging noises and listen to the radio to tell them where they're landing.
If that doesnt tell you who's in the action then i dont know what will.
From a VERY proud Armoured Corp (RAAC) Trooper.
Hales


----------



## Michael OLeary (14 Apr 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Just as a by the way thing, Armoured blokes shoot big guns and watch the strike, Artillery make big banging noises and listen to the radio to tell them where they're landing.
> If that doesnt tell you who's in the action then i dont know what will.
> From a VERY proud Armoured Corp (RAAC) Trooper.
> Hales



I don't think that was really his question.  And no-one was looking for another genital measuring thread between the Arty and Armd, or any other trades.


----------



## benny88 (14 Apr 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And no-one was looking for another genital measuring thread between the Arty and Armd, or any other trades.



*Puts ruler back in drawer*


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (14 Apr 2009)

Well when I go to London this week(if I do) I'm going to be talking to the medical staff and see what my chances are of getting Infantry and If there's something that could help me get Infantry, like if I told them I would get custom made orthotics. If they tell me I most likely will not get Infantry then I will ask them about Armoured and my chances on getting that trade. If they say no to that one as well then I don't know what else I'd want to do, so today that is my mission to find something that interests me. If anyone wants to throw some ideas out there your more then welcome to. I did do very well on the aptitude test so I qualified for a lot of trades, but I don't have all my high school ( and if you have something negative to say about that don't bother cause I don't want to hear it) so that narrows it down a bit.


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> I don't think that was really his question.  And no-one was looking for another genital measuring thread between the Arty and Armd, or any other trades.


Not trying for any genital measuring (I'd lose) but I think that really was his question. He asked who would see the most action, Armoured or Artillery


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 May 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> Not trying for any genital measuring (I'd lose) but I think that really was his question. He asked who would see the most action, Armoured or Artillery



And all you had to do was come up with a mature way to answer it, and failed.  That was the reason for my statement.


----------



## Trooper Hale (3 May 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> And all you had to do was come up with a mature way to answer it, and failed.  That was the reason for my statement.


No dramas then. Its always good to get feedback. I wasnt aware my maturity was part of his question. I thought answering it in a light hearted way would be suitable. I do, profusely, apoligise for my childishness.

Goodluck with your choice, DeepestGrey. Hopefully you make the right choice for yourself and get a great career out of it. I know i did and have.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 May 2009)

Actually the arty end up shooting more rounds, and most likely kill more people.However if your idea of action is driving down the road,hitting ambushes,IED's,and shooting back at a fairly close range well amoured gets the most action.Arty tend to stay inside the camps or "safer" areas, however the FOO/FAC is always out there with the armoured.


----------



## rampage800 (3 May 2009)

DiggerHale

You have every right to be proud of your trade, the Armoured guys are doing some good work "over there", what you shouldn't do is comment on things you obviously know nothing about ie the Artillery. 





> Artillery make big banging noises and listen to the radio to tell them where they're landing.


Who exactly do you think is calling for these rds that you're talking about ? For the most part who do you think is talking to the aircraft and helicopters you see overhead ? I'll give you a hint, its not coming out of a Leo or Coyote.


> If that doesnt tell you who's in the action then i dont know what will.


 The people who are doing the most fighting, by far, belong to the OMLT, I know for sure that they (Arty)have guys out with the ANA all the time, so who really is closer to the "action"

I'm not going to get into a who is doing better than who over there because we could go back and forth for days, as I said, I have tons of respect for the Armoured but your post is junk !!!


----------



## lennoj (3 May 2009)

TheDeepestGray, every trade including the clerks is an infanteer or supports the infantry...so whatever you may get offered, just keep that in mind. As per your selection, its all about personal perferance. Do you want to fack around and bash your knees up on armour or do you want to load 33lbs projecticles and do some good ole psychological fire missions. 

look into the courses or routes you may take after you are trade qualified. IE: Recce Tech or FOO for arty Gnr's/CM's


----------



## X-mo-1979 (3 May 2009)

NightSins said:
			
		

> TheDeepestGray, every trade including the clerks is an infanteer or supports the infantry...so whatever you may get offered, just keep that in mind. As per your selection, its all about personal perferance. Do you want to fack around and bash your knees up on armour or do you want to load 33lbs projecticles and do some good ole psychological fire missions.
> 
> look into the courses or routes you may take after you are trade qualified. IE: Recce Tech or FOO for arty Gnr's/CM's



Whats a recce tech?


----------



## muskrat89 (4 May 2009)

I suspect he's referring to the techs that assist with survey when the Recce Party arrives at a new (potential) gun position.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (4 May 2009)

rampage800,

I've got sad news for you.  On my tour our FAC protecting us and calling in bombs was Armour and SHE was very good at it.. the flyboys would clammer to come and help out her callsign when it was heard on the radio...

Sorry to (air)burst your bubble....(see what I did there?)

But anyhoo.. off to the recruiting center with you TheDeepestGray, they'll be able to answer your questions!!

Good luck!


----------



## rampage800 (4 May 2009)

Buzz

As I mentioned earlier, you guys are doing some good work, I have no beef with that but 1 Armoured JTAC in 7 tours doesn't really do justice to your argument.

The good news is, you now have 2 current FACs in the Armoured Corp, the bad news is, very soon both will belong to Artillery units, go figure eh.

I do like the Prox thing though ;D


----------

